# Memes/ Avatars and drawings! FREE



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I do memes,avatars and drawings for free! Would anybody like one? My profile pic is a meme. Tell me what you want it to say! If you want a drawing, tell me the name of your betta and send me a pic on this thread!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I can do digital pictures. This is a random betta named Hallo.


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

you can choose any of the pics in me album. should you choose Kelso then the words will be "Do you need a tickle?" should you choose Red, "Is that your brain trying to comprehend it's own stupidity?" i see you avatar all over the place and i love it.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Not me. I just started. I wanna b famous lol.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Ok! Here it is.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I edited the brightness because your original picture was a bit dull


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

wow... i was worrying that the qoutes were too big!!! (actual quotes from that 70's show). Thank you.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks! The BIG quoted ones are memes. I didn't know if u wanted one of those so I did the original.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I did a meme


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

even cuter!!! even funny since that quote was said by the character Kelso.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks! SPREAD THE WORD!!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Carter.for ChocolateBetta


----------



## LunaStars004 (Nov 26, 2012)

Could I have a drawing of Kenshi? He is my avatar 
thanks!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Like ChocolatBettas? Or the digital


----------



## LunaStars004 (Nov 26, 2012)

Could I have a drawing of Kenshi?
He is my avatar.
thanks!


----------



## LunaStars004 (Nov 26, 2012)

oops I accidentally posted that twice 
sorry


----------



## LunaStars004 (Nov 26, 2012)

like chocolatbettas please


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Ok!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Sorry I haven't had any spare time


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Can you do Perry? I don't know what I want; their all really nice!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

View attachment 70595
Perry and Kenshi!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Sorry here's perry


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I like how you draw! It's so cute!! Thank you!!!!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Your welcome!-


----------



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)

Can you draw Deathwing? He is my avatar! these are so cute!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Sure thing! I will have it around 3:40 tomorrow


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Good one.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

He looked like he was mad


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Carter always has that look.


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

I love the drawings! they are cute!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love Carters.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Sorry guys. I'm SUPER sick.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Feel well soon. You should get some rest.


----------



## LunaStars004 (Nov 26, 2012)

thank you! its adorable!!!!!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks! n3wports picture will be up soon!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Looking forward.


----------



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)

I want a drawing!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Yes I know n3wport.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Alrighty! Here's n3wports!


----------



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)

omg! Its soooo cute! I love it !! thanks


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Your welcome!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Bryan I love those pics. I added Carters to my album.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Sorry it's Bryana


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Sorry. I always get those mixed up.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

It's alright.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I sometimes call JackieBaby Jake by accident.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Ook.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah I sometimes get my Dad mixed up with my Neighbor.


----------

